# Free Homers



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

I have 5 Homers that I would like to get rid of. I am getting rid of them because I need to create room for my Birmingham Rollers and Doneks. I do not have any interest in the Homers anymore. I will give the homers to a good owner for free. If you are local and live not too far away I am willing to meet up with you...otherwise if you live in another state and willing to pay for shipping and box I can send them to you. I live in Long Island New York in Suffolk County.

I can get rid of these birds easily by bringing them to the pigeon store, however I hear bad stories about what happens to the birds that are brought there. If you are interested let me know please.

All the birds are from last year except for 1. And I have been flying them and taking them for tosses for fun. I do not race but I got them from a friend that races who no longer has birds. There are 2 cocks and 3 hens and some of them have paired up already.

Thanks


----------



## sonnydelacruz (Oct 20, 2009)

*hey,*

If I may ask,are they racing homers or colored homers.I live in Jersey city,NJ,would it be ok if you could send some pics at [email protected].


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

They are racing homers and from some good stocks. My buddy that used to race did very well with birds from these bloodlines as well. I can take some pics of them for you tomorrow if you like.


----------



## sgtpouter (Jan 19, 2007)

hey what part of new york are you in im in watertown/evans mills


----------



## sgtpouter (Jan 19, 2007)

I'd take them how far are you from watertown oh and are they in pairs?


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

You seem to be pretty far from me. I am located in Long Island in the Suffolk County.


----------



## pets2060 (Apr 25, 2010)

any one know any bady in va or md how sale tipplers or rollers plz let me know thanks plz reply at [email protected] thanks


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

Here is a picture of the birds. They are all banded with IF NLI bands which stands for Northern Long Island.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

picture didn't show....


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> picture didn't show....


Thanks it worked when i previewed it!! Guess ill re do it. Thanks though.

Here is the picture again


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

i am in arizona , how much will it be? do they have pedigrees?


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

Sorry for the late response have been very busy. But no pedigrees for these birds. 4 of them are 2009 birds and 1 is a 2007 bird. The 4 2009 birds never flew in any races I just loft flew them. The 2007 cock bird did fly in races from the previous owner up too 300miles.

I am in the processing of finding out shipping costs. I will let you guys know and will send the birds out to the first person that said they wanted them. If they back out the 2nd person will get them and etc....


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Are these birds still available? If so how much do you think it will cost you to ship them to area code 32210. Let me know and maybe we can work something out I'll just send the you the shipping and box cost through paypal.


----------



## seanG (May 30, 2009)

i know this post is a little old but i live near you and if you still have the birds i might be able to take them. please let me know.


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

I asked friends that have shipped birds and they said the cost for a 5 bird box and shipping 5 boxes out of the state will go over $100. Therefore I would like to keep this local.

Sorry for the inconvience.

SeanG ill send you a pm.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

TheGame said:


> I asked friends that have shipped birds and they said the cost for a 5 bird box and shipping 5 boxes out of the state will go over $100. Therefore I would like to keep this local.
> 
> Sorry for the inconvience.
> 
> SeanG ill send you a pm.


it really depends on the amount of birds shipped at a time but 100$ seems like a little over priced if its just for shipping an box if you ask me


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

I have no experience in shipping but thats what a friend of mine was telling me. He told me shipping 5 homers and a box could be close to 100$. But then I spoke to another friend today and he told me he shipped 14 Flying Flights to Texas for like 60-70$ in 1 box. So im kinda confused myself lol.


----------

